# Indy RC Raceyway and Hobbies On-Road Racing



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Indy R/C raceway and Hobbies Races on-road on Fridays at 7pm. Classes include IRCGT, Mini coopers, Bombers, VTA, RCGT, and F-1 cars. Bring the whole family we have a class for everyone... 

5135 S. Emerson Ave (317)-787 7568

Hours

Mon - Fri 12pm - 10pm
Sat 8am - 10pm
Sun 11am - 5pm


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

You spelled Raceway wrong in the title homie.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*02.25.2011 On-Road Results*

Coopers Main
1. Houston Thomas - 29 laps (7 minutes) - tq 22 laps (5 minutes)
2. Doug James - 29
3. Matt Petry - 28
4. Jonathan Cristler - 26
5. Ben James - 7

Gran Turismo (IRCGT)
1. Jamie Farrell 33 laps (7 minutes)
2. Critter Weyer 31
3. Rich Lagler - 27
4. Brad Ringer - 26 (tq 23 laps - 5 minutes)
5. Mike Vaught - 20
6. Chad Gillum - 20

Bombers Main
1. Derich Cutshaw - 24 laps (5 minutes)
2. Doug James - 24
3. Chuck Ray - 24 (tq 24 laps - 5 minutes)
4. Steve Larracey - 24
5. Bobby Hawkins - 18
6. Matt Ferrell - 12
7. Devin Evrard - DNS (Mechanical)


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Good job in the Bomber main wheeling that t-spec to victory lane again Derich. Doug you were strong and thought you'd breakthrough leading nearly half the main.

Have a great weekend everyone and thanks for the continued support. Hope to see you next week or when you get the chance to come back.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah thats what happens when you start a new thread at 9 am on no sleep... lol


----------

